# My Little Chickadee (pyrography)



## Bob in SF (Jul 7, 2016)

This little chestnut backed chickadee framed itself on our backyard trellis as a worthy pyrography subject - Razertip burner with stock and hand-ground tips on 1000 grit-sanded bass wood - burned outdoors to disperse smoke:






Hoping to finish this eastern diamond back rattlesnake sooner than later (time permitting):





Next step is some micropyrography on wooden pen barrels (or better yet on very thin veneers adhered to barrels).

Best regards to all - Bob


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow, Bob! That is some really impressive work! I'd be real interested in seeing more of this. (Perhaps make a video? Hmmm?  ) Thanks for sharing that! :biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 7, 2016)

Bob you must be one of those people who are good at everything you decide to do!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice work once again. I peeked in expecting something to do with W.C. Fields (I am old, yes).


----------



## Terredax (Jul 7, 2016)

Those are nice.
They give me some ideas.:wink:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 7, 2016)

Your name didn`t happen to be Leonardo in an earlier incarnation , did it Bob ?


----------



## Akula (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful

nice steady hands


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2016)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 7, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks for kind words!

I've long enjoyed the deep meditative aspects of drawing from nature and the imagination.

Pyrography is particularly engaging.  I keep the tip temperature low for the initial drawing, then raise the heat very gradually as I commit to line, form, general light flow, highlights, and mood.

Since I draw (and burn) outside, I favor pre-dawn, dawn, and late afternoon hours for rendering.

Thanks again.

- Bob

Owl Bolo Tie - domed, tooled, and burnt leather:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jul 8, 2016)

Great job Mate,  they are all awesome.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, Bob - so much to see and render out there...


----------

